# HOW LONG AFTER THE CHICK STARTS PECKING COULD YOU EXPECT THE PIP?



## Virginie (28 d ago)

Hi everyone! I'm new into the hatching eggs and I have an egg in the incubator which is due.

I can hear the chick chirping inside the egg and also hear him peck against the shell. It has been like this for 7 hours and there is still no 'pip' in the shell. Should I help him? I'm affraid he won't get through the shell for some reason.

Many thanks in advance for your advice and help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tough one. You can try making a hole close to where it's peeping. Very carefully and with great trepidation.

I would probably not do it until I heard it screaming for help. There is a very noticeable change in the sounds it makes when they're stuck and need help.


----------



## Virginie (28 d ago)

thank you! I will listen carefully and wait a bit longer. Hopefully all will go smoothly


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Too bad you can't see inside the egg to see where it's developmentally. If all the yolk is absorbed then it's ready to be out. Some push it a bit too far in wanting to be out and have yolk still present.


----------

